# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > Spoilers >  Cindy Cunningham (Stephanie Waring)

## lizann

http://www.channel4.com/entertainmen...1_gallery.html

spotted a familiar face this week as Stephanie Waring who played Cindy was on set. For those of you who can't remember, Cindy is Max's older sister and was something of a tearaway in her day, becoming a teenage mum before getting involved with a number of unsuitable men. Trouble is never too far away from Cindy! Stephanie will be back on your screens as Cindy Cunningham in June when she arrives back in the village with her daughter Hollie.

----------

Katy (04-05-2008), matt1378 (03-05-2008), StarsOfCCTV (04-05-2008)

----------


## Katy

ooh goody, she was brilliant, It will nice for Max to have some family again, hes only got Tom now since OB left.

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  I have to disagree I found her highly annoying and wont be applauding her return! I am sick of soaps bring back old characters at the moment.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I was a huge Hollyoaks fan in the early days with Lucy, Kirk, Lewis, Tony and the gang.  In my opinion Cindy was always playing the sob story as she had Holly and couldn't do the things that other young girls her age were doins. To bring her back now is pointless she has no part to play in the current stories. The only family she has is Max and Tom apart from that she only knows Tony, everyone else has moved on.

This is one of the reason why I don't watch soaps because I think that some or the writers on alll of the soaps are just taking the piss out of the viewers by being workshy lazy and not delivering new and exciting plots.  Instead they try and fob us off by bringing in old characters who were not all that great to begin with or have past their sell by date.  I'm sorry the reason a character was written out of any of the soaps was either 1 Their acting was mince or 2 the writers were too dam lazy to write a decent stoty for them.

I don't get how we have the likes of Ken Barlow, Ian Beale and Tony Hutchinson to name a few who have acted in the role for god knows how many years then you have other actor/actresses who only last a couple of years.  it's a cop-out because either the writers are not doing their job right by using their imagination or the actor in question is rubbish.

----------


## Katy

Its confirmed in Inside Soap today and the interview on here with Bryan Kirkwood thay Cindys returning but also Mandys coming back. I think it will be good to see the two together again, like the old days. we'll have to see what happens. I miss the old characters.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Im so excited about Mandy

----------


## Katy

me to, i really can't wait, shes meant to have a baby now isnt she, i wonder if they bring her back with a family.

----------


## Chris_2k11

well apparently   Spoiler:    shes coming back homeless   interesting!

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Cindy always had a sob story. you'd think she would have grown up a bit since she left the villlage.

----------


## moonstorm

We can officially confirm that in the next couple of months the conniving, cunning Cindy Hutchinson is set to get married... again!

Regular viewers of the show will already be aware that Cindy and Tony's divorce proceedings are in motion, but still, the news of Cindy hooking up with someone else so soon after T-Hutch is a right shock!

Not as shocking as this... Cindy isn't planning on getting hitched to long-term on/off fling Darren Osborne - oh no! Cindy's set to tie the knot with Alistair Longford. You might recognise the surname - that's because he's the grandad of India and Texas Longford! 

"But why would Cindy be getting married to a grandad!?" I hear you cry! Answer: Money! Alistair's a millionaire! 

Cindy and Alistair meet one another and within a week they're engaged! However, not everyone wants them to get married, which leads to the question: Will they or won't they tie the knot!? You'll have to wait and see!

----------

lizann (20-07-2010), tammyy2j (20-07-2010)

----------


## lizann

She is leaving soon anyways to have her baby

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks schemer Cindy Cunningham will decide to marry a 72-year-old millionaire in a forthcoming storyline, it has been revealed.

The surprise plotline begins when Cindy, played by pregnant actress Stephanie Waring, meets rich Alistair Longford (Terence Harvey) at a party which is also attended by the McQueens. She goes on to work her charms on the new acquaintance as soon as she hears about his massive fortune.

Following the chance meeting, a romance between the pair quickly develops and Alistair proposes to his new love within a week. The couple then start to arrange their nuptials just as speedily.

Although he is a new character, Alistair already has a link to the show as he is the grandfather of sisters India (Beth Kingston) and Texas (Bianca Hendrickse-Spendlove).

Yesterday, the Hollyoaks cast filmed scenes in Liverpool for Cindy and Alistair's wedding day, which is to be a garish affair as Myra McQueen (Nicole Barber-Lane) insists on organising the occasion. The matriarch, who was responsible for the duo's first meeting at the party, threatens to tell all about Cindy's gold-digging ways unless she can be the wedding planner.

However, Hollyoaks bosses are keeping tight-lipped over whether the pair will actually tie the knot on the day. According to the Daily Mail, a shock revelation from one of the guests in the church could change everything.

The storyline - due to air in August - is expected to lead to Cindy's temporary departure from the Channel 4 soap as Waring is about to take maternity leave.

----------


## tammyy2j

I thought Cindy was going to try and hook Dom for some reason

----------


## alan45

Hollyoaks has been without one of its feistiest characters in recent months after Cindy Longford headed off for an extended honeymoon with her rich new husband Alistair. In real life, meanwhile, actress Stephanie Waring departed the role temporarily for maternity leave and gave birth to her second child Lexi last September. However, to the surprise of the village's residents, Cindy makes a shock comeback this week - and now she's a millionaire and free of responsibilities as daughter Holly is at boarding school, she looks set to be more outrageous than ever! Here, Stephanie chats to DS about her return to Hollyoaks.

How does it feel to be back at Hollyoaks?
"I've been back now for about six weeks and it feels really good. Obviously I do miss the baby like crazy but she's been with me most days when I've had really long days, and work have been really good by not throwing me right back into a demanding schedule. So it's been quite a good balance and I've really enjoyed it. It's been nice to go back. When you've been pregnant and you're thrown into being a mother again, it can be quite consuming, and coming back to work has let me have that bit of sparkle back, which has been nice!"

Did it feel like you were away from the show for a while?
"Do you know what, it's felt like it's gone really fast. It just doesn't seem like two minutes ago that I was on set like a beached whale, having to hide my bump behind counters, handbags and big bouquets of flowers! So it has gone really quickly. But obviously going back feels a bit different because now I'm not huge and there's no baby kicking in my belly every time I'm doing a scene! It's been lovely."


What can you tell us about Cindy's return?
"She's the same old Cindy, but she's been taken to another level because she's a millionairess now and she's got what she's always wanted - the money. She used to go with any guy who had money and that was her main objective because she's basically a gold-digger - the ultimate gold-digger, I would call her! So she's a lot of fun and very camp. It's Cindy with money, but she has no taste! She'll buy things just because they're expensive and she just has no idea. So she's all blinged-up and really fun to play this time around - there's no misery with her and she doesn't really care what anybody else thinks. She'll tell it like it is, and she's come back to make her mark and put her own stamp on the village."

Do we find out much about Cindy's time away, or is it all a bit mysterious?
"It's a little bit mysterious. She's basically been travelling with her hubby Alistair and their last stop was Switzerland, where there was a tragic accident - and sadly poor Alistair fell off an Alp, in true Dynasty style! Whether Cindy was there or not I cannot say. But the circumstances surrounding his death were very simple as far as Cindy's concerned, while others are a bit suspicious of her motives and how she got her money."

How are things between Cindy and Tony following her return?
"I think, in Cindy's eyes, she's got one over on him now. He always used to boss her about when she worked at Il Gnosh and she was his wife, but now she's got the upper hand and she really plays on it. She likes to humiliate him - and I think she does a pretty good job!"

And is there any interesting stuff coming up for Cindy and Darren?
"Initially they have a moment, because there's always going to be a spark there between them. But I think any romance is quickly stamped out when she finds out about the twins and the fact that he was recently engaged to Nancy. She gets over it pretty quickly, though - in true Cindy style!"

Do you prefer playing Cindy's softer side or the bitchy side she's showing at the moment?
"I love this side to Cindy that we're doing now - it's so much fun and I think it's the epitome of who she is. She has got a soft and vulnerable side like everyone else, but she just chooses not to show it. There are those moments in life where she is vulnerable and we do see a glimmer of that when she finds out about Steph's death. She's not completely hard and she also has her moments with Darren - I think he's the only person who she lets her guard down in front of. With everyone else, a big wall comes up and she doesn't let anybody else see that vulnerable side. But I definitely prefer playing her at her most glamorous and most bitchiest!"

Who else will we see Cindy sharing screen time with in the coming months?
"I think we'll see her form a nice friendship with Noah, and I think there'll be a nice little relationship with Ste along the way. Also Mandy, as Mandy returns - we have a lot of good stuff coming up together and that's really nice because we started together when Sarah was 14 and I was 18, all those many years ago! So it's nice to have our characters back together again."

Are you enjoying being a mum again?
"Oh yeah, Lexi is such a good baby and I'm very, very lucky because if I thought that I'd be going back to work and she'd be missing me or wasn't in good hands, I think I'd just be on set worrying and always wanting to be with her. But she's such a happy little thing and she comes in to see me while I'm in work, so it just works out really well. I'm really happy that I've got the chance to do what I love and be a mum at the same time. But no more - this is it for me! I've got my two girls, my two little princesses - I've got a nice little family, so I'm very happy."

Is Cindy glad to see that Gabby - her old love rival - has left the village?
"I don't think she really cares, to be honest! She doesn't care one way or the other whether she's there or not. I don't think Cindy cares about anybody, really - it's all about her!"

Will Cindy return to work at Cincerity?
"Cincerity is still there and it's Cindy's business, but now she's a millionairess she's not as interested in it. Let's just say she's hoping to move on to bigger and better!" 

Is Cindy surprised by India's recent murder, or had she already heard about that when she was away?
"She'd already heard about it. When it was India's funeral, it was mentioned that Alistair couldn't make it, so Cindy is already aware of it. But it's not touched upon all that much following her return."

Does she still have scenes with Texas?
"Oh yeah, there is very much a huge rivalry between them. I mean, Texas thinks that Cindy has got all of her money - money that's rightfully hers. I think Texas is going to do anything she can to get her money back, so watch this space!"

You returned to Hollyoaks just after Paul Marquess left and Gareth Philips replaced him, so was it strange to come back to a new boss?
"It was in a way, because I heard about it when I was on maternity leave and obviously I didn't know what was going on. But I knew I was coming back and that there'd be no change there. Any changes take time to settle in, but I've met Gareth and he is so lovely and he knows what he's doing. I have every faith in him because he's definitely got the right vision for the show. And when you have someone giving you that positivity when it comes to you and your character on the show, it just makes you feel a whole lot better about being there. I'm looking forward to what's to come because I think it's going to be exciting!"

----------


## Perdita

Double post!

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks star Stephanie Waring has admitted that her character Cindy Longford has a hidden agenda when she agrees to help ex-boyfriend Darren Osborne with his secret wedding mission.

As fans already know, Darren (Ashley Taylor Dawson) will soon start plotting the ultimate romantic gesture for partner Nancy (Jessica Fox) as he makes plans for a surprise wedding ceremony.

Cindy later becomes embroiled in Darren's scheme when she pretends to be Nancy in front of the registrar for his wedding licence to be granted - as seen in pictures released at the weekend.

However, Cindy is actually harbouring real feelings for Darren - secretly hoping that she can win him back.

Waring told TV Times: "Cindy has got her own agenda. It used to be all about the money for her, but now she's lost it, she realises what's important.

"Darren is her soulmate. He's always been there for her and she wants him back."

Cindy lost her assets at the beginning of the year after poor financial decisions came back to haunt her.

Hollyoaks airs weeknights at 6.30pm on Channel 4 with a first look screening at 7pm on E4.

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks' Cindy Longford is back at the centre of drama in the village over the coming days as her love triangle with Darren Osborne and Nancy Hayton intensifies.

Cindy has recently agreed to help Darren (Ashley Taylor Dawson) as he plans his secret Valentine's Day wedding to Nancy (Jessica Fox). However, as Cindy is still harbouring feelings for her ex, matters become complicated when she can keep them to herself for no longer!

Digital Spy recently caught up with Stephanie Waring, who plays Cindy, to hear all about the storyline.

How did you feel about being part of Hollyoaks' big Valentine's Day story?
"I was really excited. I'd had a bit of time off, and it's always a bit worrying when that happens and they're establishing new characters, because you don't want to get lost along the way. So then when our producer Emma Smithwick told me about this storyline, I was really pleased and couldn't wait to get stuck in. Working with Ashley Taylor Dawson again was really good."

We've seen that Cindy really wants Darren back. Did her feelings for him never go away, or have they been reawakened?
"I think they've been reawakened. I don't think they ever fully went away, but obviously Cindy has just lost all of her money and she's on her own, so she's feeling a little bit lost. So when Darren asked her to help with the wedding planning and said that she was the only person he trusted to do it, she felt needed and wanted. 

"I don't think Cindy sees this as a way to split up Nancy and Darren or sabotage the wedding, but there's just a little part of her that thinks, 'Surely he's going to choose me?'"

----------


## Perdita

How do things develop over the next few days?
"I think Cindy is very serious about Darren. There's an episode coming up where Darren takes her out shopping for the wedding, and she's trying on different wedding dresses for Nancy. She looks into the mirror, sees herself in this dress and she just thinks that it should be her. Then Darren comes into the dressing room and she's stuck in the wedding dress, so he's trying to help her out of it. 

"Cindy reads the signals wrong, as he's been so lovely to her and they're having a bit of a laugh, so she kisses him. It's the worst possible thing she could have done, because she thinks it means something but Darren thinks otherwise."

What happens next?
"Later, Cindy and Darren talk about the kiss and it's so emotional. Filming the scenes, we were genuinely both heartbroken. Because of the history that Cindy and Darren have had together, for me it was stirring up all of these memories and scenes that we've done. 

"But now it's going to be no more, because he's in love with somebody else! Darren says that Cindy is going to have to let him go, and she's absolutely devastated by it."

What do you make of the rivalry between Cindy and Nancy?
"I think they've got a bit of a love-hate relationship! On the one hand, Cindy doesn't really like Nancy. But when she realises how much Darren likes Nancy, she starts to warm to her. Cindy says that if Nancy is who Darren wants, then she'll just have to accept it. 

"So Cindy tells Nancy that she should marry him. I think if Cindy didn't like Nancy, she would be saying, 'No, don't marry him - I've kissed him', and causing trouble. She could do something really disgusting to try and split them up, but she doesn't. But you'll have to wait and see what Nancy does and whether the wedding does go aheadâ¦"

Whatever happens, will it be the end of Cindy and Nancy's bickering?
"Well, we even filmed a scene today where we had a bit of bitchy banter! Nancy doesn't take Cindy seriously, and vice versa. If they did, it'd be handbags at dawn and they'd be constantly scrapping. But as it is, they just have a few bitchy comments. It's like we saw recently - Nancy welcomed Cindy into the book club, but in the next episode, they were arguing again!"

How did you feel about Cindy losing all of her fortune?
"I was really pleased. For so many years, Cindy has been trying to get the guy with money, so all of the plotting and scheming that came with that was kind of Cindy's 'thing'. But then they decided that Cindy was going to bag a millionaire, which was my way out of the show for a while because I was pregnant. 

"When Cindy came back, I think the character was seen as a bit of a joke. I think now everything has been taken from her again, we're seeing a more real side of Cindy. I think we're hopefully going to see more of why people fell in love with her in the first place, rather than having her as a comical rich bitch who's lording it over everybody. 

"There's not really many stories you can tell once a character has what they want - where do you go from there? You have to take it all away again!"

How is Cindy coping with losing the money?
"Cindy is devastated, but in public, I think she puts on a really big front. I think Cindy probably does believe that she's going to get back on top again, and I think that's a really great character trait to have - instead of having her sitting there wallowing!"

Did you enjoy the recent scenes which saw all of the female characters get together?
"Yeah, I really liked that female camaraderie - just getting them together was quite a strong story to do, and I think we're going to be exploring that more soon."

Where would you like Cindy to go next?
"I'd like to see Cindy handle something a little bit more serious. The most serious storyline she's had in the past was when Holly went missing. I'd love it if there could be an issue for Cindy to be faced with, but it's down to the writers!"

What do you make of the recent changes at Hollyoaks and the new arrivals?
"As I've had some time off, everyone has bonded in that time, so I'm still getting to know everybody. But I've got some scenes with the new students, so I am getting to know everyone now. Everyone welcomes everybody into the show, and we all become a family. That happens really quickly, because we're all vying for the same thing - to make a good programme."

What's ahead for Cindy in the immediate future?
"Once all of the Cindy and Darren stuff has come to a head, Cindy will be setting her sights on someone else - and it may be someone from her past!"

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks waitress Cindy Cunningham is playing with fire once again in her latest storyline as she enjoys a steamy affair with Rhys Ashworth.

Viewers have seen the pair cheating on their respective partners Tony and Jacqui over the past few weeks, but in upcoming episodes Cindy considers ending the fling as the guilt becomes too much.

When Tony buys the Atwell's gym next week, Cindy sees that he is trying to provide a stable future for the pair of them, so she tells Rhys that their affair is over. But will she be able to resist temptation?

Digital Spy recently caught up with Stephanie Waring, who plays Cindy, to hear her thoughts on the ongoing plotline.

What has the Cindy and Rhys storyline been like to film?
"I've really enjoyed this storyline, because there are a lot of twists and turns coming up in it that I don't think the audience are going to expect. It's not going to just be your straightforward affair - there's lots of stuff on the way, and how it develops is going to be very surprising.

"I'd love people to invest a little bit in Cindy and Rhys. I've seen on the forums that people have said, 'Oh no, you can't break up two great couples!', but at the moment the fans have no idea where it's going. I hope they're going to enjoy it when they see it for themselves."

Is it nice to get your first long-running storyline in a while?
"Definitely. Last year was about introducing a younger group of characters, but this next year we'll revisit the families and the characters who have been on Hollyoaks for a long time, and see how everyone interacts together.

"I'm really excited to be involved in this current storyline, and I think it's some of the best stuff that I've done since I've been at Hollyoaks. I think the audience will agree with that when they see how it develops."

Why has Cindy's attention been drawn away from Tony?
"Well, Cindy is like a child and Rhys is like a shiny new toy to her. She does love Tony, as he's her staple and they know each other inside and out. Tony is Cindy's comfort zone and whenever things go wrong, she goes back to him. Tony has always been there for Cindy and he's put up with her for so long.

"With Rhys, he's just a bit of excitement - they're very alike and they both want the same thing at this current time. I think it's a believable storyline for a character like Cindy because she goes through men for fun and if she wants something, she goes for it."

Cindy seems to be feeling more guilty than Rhys, doesn't she?
"Yeah, you would expect Cindy to be the one who's all for the affair and for Rhys to be the guilty one, but in fact it's the other way around. Cindy is not sure if she's doing the right thing, because she doesn't want to hurt Tony.

"I'm not sure I'd go as far to say that Cindy is completely head over heels in love with Tony, but she knows that he's the right choice to make for her in terms of a future relationship. She doesn't really see it going anywhere with Rhys, as it's just a bit of fun.

"When Cindy sees Tony doing various good things because he's such a good man, she does stop and think, 'What am I doing?' But like I say, she's like a child so when he's not giving her attention, she'll run back to Rhys."

Why does Cindy react so badly when Tony proposes next week?
"Because soon after Tony proposes, he lets it slip that he thinks she's pregnant. Tony admits that it's pretty much the only reason why he's popped the question, and Cindy is really angry at that. It's not the fact that he's proposed, but just that he's only doing it because he thinks she's pregnant. So she's not happy at all and storms out."

How does Cindy feel when Tony later buys the gym?
"I think she thinks he's a little bit bonkers, but she supports him and she's pleased that he's done something so grown-up and responsible. Tony is basically providing her with security and that's appealing to her, as she's always wanted a man who's going to provide her with all of the things that she can't do for herself.

"Afterwards, Cindy decides that the affair is over and she's going to stay with Tony, but you'll have to wait and see whether she can resist temptation again."

Is there a part of Cindy that wants to get back at Jacqui with this affair?
"No, I don't think that is her motivation as Cindy isn't that callous. She wouldn't have an affair with Jacqui's husband because she doesn't like her, it's just an unfortunate situation. I think those two could actually be friends at some point, but at the moment they just rub each other up the wrong way.

"Cindy and Jacqui have never had any kind of friendship, but I think they're quite similar. They're both strong women and they're both out for what they can get."

Could Cindy have any involvement in Darren's troubled times at the moment?
"I'd love her to. Even if Cindy and Darren weren't a couple, I think it'd be great to see more from them as a pair. I think they've got great chemistry whether it's as a couple or as friends, and I'd love the writers to come up with a storyline for us both so we could work together again. I love working with Ashley [Taylor Dawson] and I do miss sharing scenes with him."

Bryan Kirkwood was the one who brought Cindy back in 2008, and now he's back as executive producer. How does it feel to have him back in the building?
"I absolutely love Bryan. He knows Hollyoaks so well and he knows the inside out of every single character. With the newer characters, I think he'll make them his own and put his own stamp on them. I'm so excited for the next year on Hollyoaks."

----------


## lizann

Stephanie Waring has spoken about her Hollyoaks character Cindy Cunningham's storylines in the coming months.

The 34-year-old actress revealed that her bitchy alter ego is set for a new romance and job in the near future.

"I think she gets a new love interest soon, definitely a change in career, that's coming up soon," she told PA.

"I'd like to be the one to create drama, that's what Cindy's all about. And I have my new daughter, she's stunning."

Reflecting on the 17 years that have passed since winning the Cindy role, Waring added: "I've been on it on-and-off since I was 18 and I'm nearly 35. This is my longest stint this time around.

"I just have the security and I just love acting every single day. When you're a working actor you've got to wait for the auditions and you have a lot of downtime.

"But when you're in a soap you're working every single day and I just love it so much."

----------


## lizann

Stephanie Waring has spoken about her Hollyoaks character Cindy Cunningham's storylines in the coming months.

The 34-year-old actress revealed that her bitchy alter ego is set for a new romance and job in the near future.

"I think she gets a new love interest soon, definitely a change in career, that's coming up soon," she told PA.

"I'd like to be the one to create drama, that's what Cindy's all about. And I have my new daughter, she's stunning."

Reflecting on the 17 years that have passed since winning the Cindy role, Waring added: "I've been on it on-and-off since I was 18 and I'm nearly 35. This is my longest stint this time around.

"I just have the security and I just love acting every single day. When you're a working actor you've got to wait for the auditions and you have a lot of downtime.

"But when you're in a soap you're working every single day and I just love it so much."

----------


## lizann

she is suppose to sleep with mercedes doctor husband

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks star Stephanie Warring has revealed that she was terrified when she watched the scenes where her character Cindy Cunningham is attacked by Doctor Browning.

Viewers will see Browning (Joseph Thompson) turn against Cindy next week after they have a one-night stand.

After Cindy refuses to accept a financial bribe from Browning in return for her not confessing to his wife Mercedes, he turns to extreme measures in order to silence her.

Warring said to All About Soap: "He traps Cindy in a storeroom cupboard, then comes at her from behind, puts his hands round her throat, and he's strangling the life out of her.

"I've actually watched the scene and it's terrifying. It was really quite difficult to sit through. Cindy is losing her life and it could be all over for her."

Speaking about the repercussions of her character's surprise one-night stand with Browning, Warring said: "She was just looking for someone: she's lonely and he's her type.

"She turns down the cash and it spurs her on a little more. He threatens her a couple of times, but she thinks she's got one up on him by warning him she will tell Mercedes.

"She goads him, pushing and pushing and pushing - and that is when he snaps and attacks her."

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks star Stephanie Warring has revealed that she was terrified when she watched the scenes where her character Cindy Cunningham is attacked by Doctor Browning.

Viewers will see Browning (Joseph Thompson) turn against Cindy next week after they have a one-night stand.

After Cindy refuses to accept a financial bribe from Browning in return for her not confessing to his wife Mercedes, he turns to extreme measures in order to silence her.

Warring said to All About Soap: "He traps Cindy in a storeroom cupboard, then comes at her from behind, puts his hands round her throat, and he's strangling the life out of her.

"I've actually watched the scene and it's terrifying. It was really quite difficult to sit through. Cindy is losing her life and it could be all over for her."

Speaking about the repercussions of her character's surprise one-night stand with Browning, Warring said: "She was just looking for someone: she's lonely and he's her type.

"She turns down the cash and it spurs her on a little more. He threatens her a couple of times, but she thinks she's got one up on him by warning him she will tell Mercedes.

"She goads him, pushing and pushing and pushing - and that is when he snaps and attacks her."

----------

tammyy2j (14-08-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

I hope she don't die but I don't think she does as Dirk finds her

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks' Cindy Cunningham will be thrown into turmoil when she discovers that she is pregnant.

Viewers know that Cindy (Stephanie Waring) had a one-night stand with Doctor Browning last week. 

However, things turned nasty after she threatened to confess to his wife Mercedes, leading him to strangle her and leave her for dead.

Over the coming weeks, Cindy will live in fear that Browning will attempt to kill her again and will be left horrified when she discovers that she is having his baby, the Daily Star reports.

She will then struggle to cope with the news after deciding not to tell her daughter Holly, and will eventually make her way to an abortion clinic

However, whether she will go through with the abortion remains to be seen and insiders have warned that there will be plenty more twists to come in this storyline.

----------

tammyy2j (27-08-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks star Stephanie Waring has said that she was surprised when she found out her on-screen daughter Wallis Day was quitting the show.

It was announced earlier this month that Day had decided to leave the show after a year of playing Holly Cunningham and the role has being recast.

Waring, who plays Cindy Cunningham, said to Inside Soap: "It was Wallis's choice to go and my reaction was, 'Are you kidding me? Give it a chance!' But in the end I just had to let her go, and I wish her all the luck in the world.

"And now we have Amanda [Clapham], who I adore already. I hope people give her a chance and don't just see her as a replacement. Amanda is Holly now."

Waring also revealed that she is excited to be involved in her latest storyline, which has involved Cindy, Mercedes and Lindsey covering up the murder of Doctor Browning.

She said: "It's a fantastic storyline. Bryan Kirkwood told me a while ago there'd be something that would connect Cindy, Lindsey and Mercedes.

"Mercedes is one of our high-profile characters, so I knew it would be really good! And then when we found out we'd be killing Doctor Browning, I was thrilled. We couldn't wait to get started.

"They're in shock and terrified of being found out. They each have their own ways of coping and take turns at being the strong one. It's nice for Cindy to have some friends, as she's never really had any before!"

Speaking about the future birth scene now that Cindy has decided to keep Browning's baby, Waring added: "Even though I've done it twice in real life, I'm scared I'm not going to pull it off. There's a lot of pressure for me to be good at it!"

----------


## tammyy2j

Cindy tells Dirk she’s pregnant and that he’s the father. Cindy feels guilty and decides to tell Dirk the truth, but Mercedes warns her that she can’t.

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks' Cindy Cunningham takes centre stage with a big storyline next week as she goes into labour just 24 weeks into her pregnancy.

The feisty shop worker is rushed to hospital and gives birth to a tiny little boy, but his future hangs in the balance when doctors reveal that he urgently needs a bone marrow transplant.

Digital Spy recently caught up with Stephanie Waring, who plays Cindy, to hear about the emotional story for her character.

There's a dramatic few weeks coming up for Cindy. How do you feel about the new stories?
"I'm really excited as I absolutely love playing this side of Cindy. I'm loving being involved in the storylines that are currently being shown and also the ones that we've got coming up. It's been my favourite time for Cindy."

A lot of Cindy's storylines are still revolving around her involvement in Browning's death. Were you surprised when you first found out about that story?
"I wasn't surprised, I was just really grateful because they've given Cindy something she's not had before and that's the female friendships which have been developed from this storyline. It's genius and whenever I've got scenes with Jen Metcalfe and Sophie Austin, I know that something great is going to come out of them.

"The story has gone from strength to strength since it started and I've had a ball so far. It's continuing even with what we're filming now, so I'm looking forward to seeing where it goes."

This week we see the deception start to take its toll. Does Cindy have any regrets about not being honest from the start?
"No, I don't think she has any regrets at all, because like she's always said, she can't go to prison as she can't bring a baby up behind bars. She's also got Holly and other responsibilities. Cindy wants this secret to be buried and as far as she is aware, it already has been because the police have already come to a conclusion over Browning's death."

Tell us why things start going so wrong for Cindy.
"Cindy hasn't been herself. She's very stressed, very anxious and it's affecting her sleep as well. She keeps finding that the freezer at Price Slice, where they kept Browning's body, has been unlocked and opened. Food is also being removed out of the freezer and Cindy can't understand why. She blames Holly because she's the obvious person to blame and nobody else has access to the freezer.

"Holly is adamant that it's not her, but Cindy thinks it must be - otherwise somebody knows about Browning's death and they're messing with her because of it. Cindy tells the other girls that something isn't right, but they think she's just a bit emotionally unstable because of the pregnancy. They're not too worried, but Cindy starts to believe that somebody out there is out to get them.

"This stress just builds up more and more, until Cindy faints at Price Slice."

Was the fainting scene tricky to film?
"No, because I've done it before! I've been in the show for a long time so I'm a pro at this fainting stuff! (Laughs.) When you're playing someone who's anxious, you naturally feel that way yourself. That's great because it comes across really well on screen. I tried to get in that mindset myself and I really trusted David [Kennedy, who plays Dirk] to catch me, so I just really let myself go in the scene."

Lindsey and Mercedes begin to fear that Holly knows more than she's letting on. Why is that?
"They think Holly must know something because of the way Cindy is. It's not because Holly has found something out - it's just an inkling they have. Mercedes sees how erratic Cindy is being and thinks that she must have let something slip to Holly. It's an assumption, so Mercedes tries to talk to Holly and find out whether she knows something, but Holly is just oblivious to the whole thing."

We'll see Dirk continue to support Cindy. What do you make of their relationship?
"Obviously Dirk isn't the type of guy that Cindy would normally go for, but now that we've been playing the relationship and this story together, it works. They've been through a lot together and Cindy has really leaned on Dirk. She's actually fallen in love with him. Dirk might not be the one Cindy thought she'd fall in love with, but he is. 

"You can't help who you fall for and Cindy might have moments where her superficial side comes out and she wonders whether he really is the one for her, but in her heart she likes the way it feels to be loved by him."

How did you feel about taking on the premature birth storyline?
"It's a heartbreaking storyline. That's the only way I can sum it up. I've been pregnant myself twice but I can only imagine what it must be like to go into premature labour. It was a huge responsibility to get the emotion right with this story, so it's been tough but also very rewarding."

Does Cindy have a lot of support around her?
"Yes, she's got help and people to lean on, especially Lindsey, Holly and Dirk. They're trying to help and reassure her as much as they can, but her little baby's life is hanging in the balance, so that's all Cindy can think about."

How does Cindy feel about Mercedes tracking down Browning's son Alex to help with the bone marrow transplant?
"It's not even a question. Nobody else is a match so the baby will die unless they can find somebody else. If it's going to be one of Browning's children, then that's just the way it's got to be. Cindy is just hoping and praying that Browning's family will say yes and somebody will be a match.

"For Cindy, it's actually like an angel has just fallen out of the sky to save the day, but whether Alex goes ahead with the transplant remains to be seen."

What has Ojan Genc, who plays Alex, been like to work with?
"He's great. He's like Joe Thompson [who played Browning] in a way - the casting is really, really good! I've only done a few scenes with him but he's a great addition and it's good what he's doing with the character. I hope he sticks around for a while."

Since our last interview, you have a new on-screen daughter! Have you enjoyed working with Amanda Clapham who's now playing Holly?
"I love Amanda - I think she's fantastic. She's playing a very different Holly and we're seeing the character's vulnerable side a lot more. Amanda's had a lot of scenes with Alfie [Browne-Sykes, who plays Jason], so our scenes have been very few and far between, but with this storyline we're doing a lot more together. I think very highly of Amanda because she's a lovely girl and she's really settled in well with the cast."

----------


## tammyy2j

She is getting a post natal depression storyline

----------


## lizann

Cindy Cunningham is about to go on an emotional journey again that will see her battle with post-natal depression and as her mood swings take hold, the troubled mum will be diagnosed with Bipolar disorder

 Stephanie Waring and co-star David Kennedy who play Cindy Cunningham and Dirk Savage will be thrust to the forefront of the show as Hollyoaks soap highlights another important issues with this storyline, and David has revealed that Dirk will struggle at first to cope with her mood swings before she's officially diagnosed, he commented: "Her mood swings are massive, one minute it's all calm and lovely but the next it's manic which leaves Dirk and Holly to wonder what's going on, Dirk gives her a lot of leeway and he's patient with her because he really wants it to work, at first in his mind he things maybe she's seeing someone else, he can't work out what she's unhappy about, but he's not going to walk away just because she's struggling"

 Even though their romance has had a rocky start Dirk really loves Cindy he's not prepared to walk away easily but David has admitted that his character Dirk didn't want to get involved with Hilton at the start, but he's in love with Cindy and that was the second chance of being a good dad.

----------


## lizann

Cindy Cunningham is about to go on an emotional journey again that will see her battle with post-natal depression and as her mood swings take hold, the troubled mum will be diagnosed with Bipolar disorder

 Stephanie Waring and co-star David Kennedy who play Cindy Cunningham and Dirk Savage will be thrust to the forefront of the show as Hollyoaks soap highlights another important issues with this storyline, and David has revealed that Dirk will struggle at first to cope with her mood swings before she's officially diagnosed, he commented: "Her mood swings are massive, one minute it's all calm and lovely but the next it's manic which leaves Dirk and Holly to wonder what's going on, Dirk gives her a lot of leeway and he's patient with her because he really wants it to work, at first in his mind he things maybe she's seeing someone else, he can't work out what she's unhappy about, but he's not going to walk away just because she's struggling"

 Even though their romance has had a rocky start Dirk really loves Cindy he's not prepared to walk away easily but David has admitted that his character Dirk didn't want to get involved with Hilton at the start, but he's in love with Cindy and that was the second chance of being a good dad.

----------

tammyy2j (10-06-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

Cindy Cunningham is left devastated on Hollyoaks next week as her baby son Hilton suffers another shock health scare.

Hilton takes a sudden turn for the worse just as Cindy is hoping to enjoy a peaceful evening with her family following recent dramas.

Cindy's daughter Holly (Amanda Clapham) takes the lead in organising a special gathering for the Cunninghams and the Savages, aware that she needs to make amends for her false allegation against Dodger. 

When Holly's attempts at cooking lead to the Savages' boat nearly being set on fire, they all decide to head to the pub instead - but their day soon takes a worrying turn when they realise that Hilton is seriously ill again.

After Hilton is rushed into hospital, the doctors explain that his body is rejecting the bone marrow from his recent transplant and he will need another operation.

With Cindy shaken following the news, her loved ones get the first glimpse that all is not right with her mental state. Holly is shocked when her mum starts keeping her distance from the hospital and instead focuses on frantically cleaning her flat.

Show bosses have confirmed that there is an emotional journey ahead for Cindy over the next few weeks, which will lead to her being diagnosed with bipolar disorder.

Stephanie Waring, who plays Cindy, told Digital Spy last month: "This is something that's quite close to my heart and I felt privileged to be able to tackle such a serious mental illness. I've done a lot of research and I've had meetings with Mind. I hope I'm doing it justice."

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## tammyy2j

Cindy Cunningham's loved ones will beg her to seek urgent help on Hollyoaks next month after her mental state hits an all-time low.

The troubled mother-of-two, who is suffering from bipolar disorder, experiences another breakdown after her plans to flee from the village almost cause a tragic accident.

As Cindy still thinks she can see her dead ex-lover Rhys Ashworth (Andrew Moss), she continues to follow his 'instructions' by making plans to travel to Hawaii with him and baby Hilton.

When 'Rhys' demands that his late baby daughter Katy should come along too, confused Cindy decides that she needs to snatch Diane O'Connor's little girl Dee Dee.

Stephanie Waring, who plays Cindy, told All About Soap: "In her confused state, Cindy makes her way to Tony's flat and goes to take Dee Dee, believing she's Katy. Just as Tony realises the twins' buggy is missing, he spots Cindy running through the village with it.

"A bus suddenly appears out of nowhere and Cindy completely freaks out. Tony manages to push Cindy and the buggy out of the way in the nick of time, but Cindy sees the bus hit imaginary Rhys. Cindy's completely devastated - she thinks that Rhys is dead and starts screaming, accusing everyone around her of killing him."

She continued: "Holly and Dirk find Cindy among all the chaos, and they try to make her realise that she's unwell and needs urgent help. 

"But all Cindy can think about is what's happened to Rhys, and somehow she manages to climb in the bus and drive it away out of the village, which is pretty crazy."

Cindy's latest disappearing act will show the extent of her problems, but it's only the beginning of a long-running storyline for the show.

Waring explained: "It's not going to be as simple as Cindy gets help and everything is fine again. There's a lot more to come from this story - we're only just starting to scratch the surface. 

"Cindy's bipolar disorder is on the higher end of the spectrum and we'll be spending the next few months exploring that. There will be no quick conclusion here."

----------

lizann (02-08-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## lizann

steph is really thin looking

----------


## tammyy2j

Stephanie Waring has promised that there are some "shocking" storylines ahead for her character Cindy Cunningham.

Meanwhile, Cindy is currently missing after suffering a breakdown as part of her ongoing bipolar storyline.

Meanwhile, Waring promised that there is a long journey ahead for Cindy once she makes her reappearance in the village.

She said: "Cindy's missing at the moment and is yet to be found. We're just scratching the surface of her mental health issues, as she's yet to be officially diagnosed with bipolar.

"The stuff I've got coming up is particularly heartbreaking - emotional and off the wall. There's something at the end of the month that will really shock viewers - I'm a bit nervous about filming it, actually!"

----------


## tammyy2j

Stephanie Waring has revealed that there is another dramatic situation ahead for her character Cindy Cunningham.

Cindy is currently receiving treatment in a mental health unit after suffering a breakdown in the summer.


While Cindy will be spending most of her time at the hospital for the foreseeable future, Waring has recently been filming some huge scenes as part of the ongoing storyline.

The actress told Digital Spy: "Following Cindy's diagnosis, she's going to spend a lot more time where she is. There is something really dramatic coming up for her in November, but I can't say anything about it!

"At the moment, Cindy just feels that her whole family are against her, so she's getting really paranoid. She's genuinely frightened of her own family and it's really sad."

Asked whether her big scenes will involve a stunt, Waring replied: "I have done one! I'm not involved in the big massive stunt, but I can't say what this one is for!"

Cindy's troubles became apparent on screen in June and her family have recently been informed that bipolar disorder is the most likely diagnosis. 

Confirming a long journey ahead for her character, Waring added: "It wouldn't be right to just resolve it, especially after how far she's gone with the illness. It can't just be a case of giving Cindy pills and having everything be alright. I think it's going to take a long time for her mental state to improve."

----------


## tammyy2j

A happy homecoming leads to horror on Hollyoaks next month as Cindy Cunningham finally returns to the village.

Cindy (Stephanie Waring) heads home for a brief day visit after showing improvement in the psychiatric unit, but her teenage daughter Holly soon realises that all is still not well.

When Holly (Amanda Clapham) finds her mum's lunch hidden away in the cupboard at home, it becomes clear that Cindy still harbours irrational fears that her family are trying to poison her.

Once Holly confronts her and considers telling the hospital about the latest setback, Cindy panics and takes the first available opportunity to run away.

Cindy's escape attempt leads her to some woods and just when Holly manages to track her mum down again, the situation becomes much worse as Cindy falls into a lake.

Holly jumps straight into the water in a dramatic rescue attempt, but Cindy is still terrified of her own daughter and frantically tries to swim away.

When Dirk and Jason arrive on the scene, Dirk manages to rescue Cindy while Jason pulls Holly's lifeless body from the water - desperately hoping that he isn't too late to save his girlfriend.

----------


## lizann

cindy gets attacked next week and is left for dead, darren thinks it is his fault and that trevor did it

----------


## lizann

she is to get close again to darren he ex and jason her daughter holly's boyfriend

----------


## tammyy2j

Stephanie Waring has cleared up Cindy Cunningham's complicated love life, insisting that her character is still committed to Dirk Savage.

Cindy and Dirk tie the knot next week, but their wedding comes after she has betrayed him with two different men.

Viewers have recently seen Cindy share a kiss with her old flame Darren Osborne, while the episodes leading up to the ceremony will also see her kiss her daughter's boyfriend Jason Roscoe.

Teasing the drama to come, Waring told Inside Soap: "Cindy's not been taking her medication, so her bipolar symptoms have been getting more pronounced as the days go on. One of the symptoms is that she's hyper-sexualised so she's looking at every guy in the village and she's ready to pounce. She thinks that everyone fancies her right now."

She continued: "Jason is the one who cottons on to the fact that Cindy hasn't been taking her medication. They have a connection. He's been through a lot recently with his body dysmorphia, so she finds him easy to talk to. He's got a real crush on her and I think Cindy wants something to happen between them, too. It doesn't even enter her head that she's doing anything wrong.

"Cindy definitely means her vows. She wants to marry Dirk, but her bipolar is making her want to sleep with every other man in the village. Cindy and Dirk are a great couple, but is there ever a happy-ever-after in Hollyoaks?"


Waring also let slip that Cindy and Dirk's ceremony definitely won't be going down in the history books as one of Hollyoaks' most lavish weddings.

She said: "It's probably the most low-key affair in soap history! Cindy turns up in a tracksuit, and a purple one at that! They get married with Haribo rings and it's quite romantic. I was pleased with the way it was done, because it meant no guests, no big wedding dress and it didn't take days to film. It was so unlike Cindy!"

----------


## Perdita

Cindy Savage tries her hand at a new talent on Hollyoaks this week as she decides to write a racy novel.

The feisty character ropes in her daughter's teenage boyfriend Jason Roscoe (Alfie Browne-Sykes) to help her with the new project, but quickly creates an awkward atmosphere when she uses the opportunity to make advances towards him again.

Digital Spy recently caught up with Stephanie Waring, who plays Cindy, to hear about her latest plot and what's to come.

Why has Cindy decided that she wants to write a novel?
"It stems from her rivalry with Simone. Simone has written a romantic novel that got published and apparently did very well, so this gets Cindy's back right up!

"Cindy decides to read it after Simone sent it to her in the post and she starts enjoying it. She does actually think it's quite good, but she also thinks, 'If she can do it, so can I! Anyone can write a book!'"

Cindy decides on a racy subject matter, doesn't she?
"Yes, and I think that's because of the way Cindy feels at the moment because of her bipolar. I do want to stress this, because I don't want people to think that it's a sex addiction storyline. When you have bipolar, some people can experience feelings of heightened sexuality. It's actually something that's quite sad in itself because of the consequences for Dirk.

"But because she is feeling this way at the moment and she's off her medication, Cindy decides that she's going to be the next E.L. James and try to do her version of Fifty Shades of Grey, which is called Mindy Does Magaluf!"

Why does Cindy get Jason involved?
"Cindy decides to make out to Jason that she's using him because he's very talented and she wants him to help her, but I think really she's just using it as a way to get close to him and to be overly sexual in front of him.

"Cindy has basically got a really big crush on Jason. I don't think she really understands what she's doing, though - she's just going with how she feels right now."

How does Jason react to Cindy's latest advances?
"Obviously Jason is a teenage boy and he's got this older woman who's being overtly sexual around him, so there are a lot of things going through his head. It's his girlfriend's mum and it's highly inappropriate, but obviously he's a guy and he's going to have those feelings too.

"Jason does want to go there, but I think he knows deep down that Cindy is not well. I think he's really awkward about the situation, but he probably does want it to happen deep down."

Does Holly notice something strange is going on?
"No - even though it's going on right under her nose! I think Holly just wouldn't expect it. She wouldn't expect her mum who's just got married to potentially be having an affair with her boyfriend. She hasn't got a clue."

Even though it's serious on one hand, have you also enjoyed showing a fun side to Cindy again?
"I have. The fun side does come out because of the way Cindy's personality is anyway. I always describe her as a bit of a fun bitch, so now this is Cindy dialled up to a hundred! There will be some comedy to come out of it just because of how she is as a person.

"Without making fun of the situation, it does come out in quite an amusing way. It's so much fun to play because I've always enjoyed playing 'old Cindy', so to get that but dialled up a notch has been extremely fun. I'm really, really enjoying it at the minute and I can't wait to see where it goes."

Do you think there will be an affair between Cindy and Jason, or won't it go that far?
"I'm hoping it won't go that far, because I think that Jason is a really good boy - he's the good twin and Robbie is the bad one. I think they'll want to keep him as the good guy. I'm not sure what's going to happen, but personally I don't want them to spoil Jason's character by doing the dirty on someone he loves with her mum.

"I think this should all stem from what's happening in Cindy's imagination and not from Jason. That's what it is - a made-up affair in her head because of her bipolar."

Is it fun to film the sexy scenes with Alfie or can it be awkward?
"Sometimes you get put with someone who you don't know very well or don't hang out with a lot outside of work, and it can tend to be a little bit awkward - but I'm really good friends with Alfie and we're very comfortable with each other.

"When we first had to kiss, after about ten takes it was just like 'Alright, okay, come here' - it was fine! (Laughs.) It's not awkward - I don't know how Alfie feels about it, but for me it's fine!"

The fans do like the Cindy and Dirk pairing, so are you hopeful they can stay together in the long-run?
"I'm a bit torn because I do like them together as a couple too, but I just think how much more can Dirk take? It does feel like he's being a bit of a wet lettuce with Cindy at the minute. He's seen what she's doing and what she's capable of but he keeps forgiving her.

"I also like a bit of change-up. With it being Hollyoaks, you never like things staying the same pretty much all the time. When you put characters with other characters and you see a chemistry, you think, 'Oh my God, that works' - and you hope then they run with that.

"That's what happened with me and David Kennedy when we were first put together - it was so unexpected but it worked. Because I'm hopefully going to be around for a long time to come, I'd like to explore different relationships in the show and different people. But I do love Cindy and Dirk together too, so we'll have to wait and see - I have no idea what they have planned."

Can you give us any hints on where Cindy's storyline with her secret husband is heading?
"I do know something but I can't tell you - I've been sworn to secrecy!"

Are you enjoying the feud between Cindy and Simone?
"I am. There is a twist in that to come, but I am enjoying it because I just love Cindy being a bitch. I'm not like that at all in real life, so it's just nice to say those things that you wouldn't normally say!"

Are there any whispers or speculation on set yet about how Hollyoaks' 20th anniversary will be celebrated?
"I'm sure that we have a stunt planned somewhere along the way, but I have no idea about it and who's involved. I'm always a 'let's wait and see' kind of person, rather than always asking 'What's going to happen?', because it's going to happen anyway whether you speculate about it or not!

"I'm just hoping it's something amazing because the fact that we've been on air for 20 years is something that's definitely worth celebrating."

If old faces were brought back, who would you like to see?
"I've always said that I want Davinia Taylor to come back as Cindy's sister Jude. She was one of my favourite characters. I know she was only on screen for about a year or so, but I think she definitely made an impact in the early days.

"I'd also like to see Jambo back and Carol who was played by Natalie Casey. That's my era so if I want anyone to come back I want it to be the old-school lot."

----------


## lizann

how can she be alfie mother too as well as holly and not remember

----------


## lizann

Stephanie told Soaplife magazine: "She's terrified. After what happened in Liverpool, she doesn't feel safe at all, anywhere. She's anxious and paranoid.

"Armstrong was the one person Cindy thought would protect her. He was her knight in shining armour, but it all came as a terrible shock when he tried to kiss her and Leela Lomax texted her with a warning.

"It's bringing on a bipolar episode. Cindy starts pulling TVs apart and looking for bugs, cameras and stuff. She thinks there are things hiding in the walls and she can't sleep. It's awful for her."

----------

